# Excel 2007 function name translations



## ipex21 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

for people using their Excel in other languages than English - Excel 2007 functions and their descriptions in 14 languages:

http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-name-translation/

Why? I needed an updated look-up table because at home I'm using my Excel 2007 in Finnish and I don't have a English Language Pack. I noticed that most of the function dictionaries are quite old (Excel 4.0/97) and first I compiled a Finnish-English-Finnish -dictionary from Microsoft's function reference. 

Then it got out of hand and I added 12 other languages  Freely available to view or download if you like.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 6, 2008)

ipex,

Welcome to the board. That is most interesting.  Thank you.

To all: the languages available are:

Czech (čeština) 
Danish (dansk) 
Dutch (nederlands) 
Finnish (suomi) 
French (français) 
German (deutsch) 
Hungarian (magyar) 
Italian (italiano) 
Norwegian (norsk) 
Polish (język polski) 
Portuguese (português) 
Spanish (español) 
Swedish (svenska) 

I am interested to learn what process you used to pull this info from Excel. Did you create a template with all of the functions and then switch the operating system language settings?


----------



## cgcamal (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Greg, how do you do?


A small contribution that I think it would work within Excel in any language. It´s not general, 
but it has worked for me so far.

Due I use Office 2007-Spanish version, sometimes looking to solve some problems I´ve found on 
the internet formulas related with what I looking for, but in English. The thing is that sometimes 
I don´t know what would be the correct function to use in the Excel´s Spanish version, so what 
I´ve done before to translate is write a small VBA code with the function to execute in any cell, 
then I run the code and when I get back to the Excel sheet I can see the result of the function 
written in VBA but with the name in Spanish.

In VBA mode F2-->Application-->Worksheet.Function-->Function wanted

A little example below:

Code in english

```
Sub Translate_Functions()
 
    Range("A1").Formula = "=RAND()"
    Range("A2").Formula = "=SUM(1, 2)"
 
End Sub
```
 
Result in sheet (now in Spanish)

In A1-->_*fx*_=ALEATORIO()
In A2-->*fx*=SUMA(1,2)

Best regards.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 12, 2008)

¡Gracias César!  Había visto a Héctor Miguel usar ese truco un par de veces. Pero no lo memoricé y por solo correr Excel en inglés no tenía como experimentar para tratar de descubrirlo yo cómo era exactamente. 

_EDIT - César threw me off -- I forgot we were running this thread in English. I'd seen this trick done by Hector Miguel, but didn't memorize which way it went. Type English in cell and inquire in VB editor or vice-versa?  And since I only use Excel in English, I didn't have any means of playing around and discovering it on my own._

Saludos,


----------



## ipex21 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice tip, Carlos! One week ago another Carlos from Brazil sent me an email that also Brazilian Portuguese has many function names that differ from Portuguese from Portugal 

I have added Brazilian Portuguese to the Excel function dictionary.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Sep 18, 2009)

I while ago I made a quick and dirty '07 add-in to translate between local language setting and English for my own use. A tiny bit of work - mainly adding a commandbar - will make it suitable for '03 and earlier. Anyone interested pop me a PM with your mail and I'll have it over.


----------



## junychri (Oct 6, 2009)

I accept: Due I use Office 2007-Spanish version, sometimes looking to solve some problems I´ve found on 
the internet formulas related with what I looking for, but in English. The thing is that sometimes 
I don´t know what would be the correct function to use in the Excel´s Spanish version, so what 
I´ve done before to translate is write a small VBA code with the function to execute in any cell, 
then I run the code and when I get back to the Excel sheet I can see the result of the function 
written in VBA but with the name in Spanish.

In VBA mode F2-->Application-->Worksheet.Function-->Function wanted
 <input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input *******="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------

